# Staffy problem suggestions please



## bizz (Oct 13, 2006)

hi all,
ive kept staffys all my life and currently have two, my problem is one i have never come across before and need some advice/suggestions, i have a male, 8 months old and he won't stop licking......everything, people, his bed, cusions, the carpet, anything and everything. is this something he will grow out of? my OH wants to get him "done" but im not so sure it would help????


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

I had an English Bull Terrier that was the same, it licked the carpet, fireplace feet basically anything. She never grew out of it just kept telling her to stop.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Does he get enough stimulation i.e. walks, toys etc?
I think it sounds like the start of a very nasty habit that will stick around if it is not put right.
My father in laws stafford used to lick the radiator when he got excited and he was insessant with it.
He also used to chase his tail and I believe it was all down to not having enough stimulation as he wasn't walked or played with often enough.
You do need to address this situation now I would say before it becomes more of an issue.

I don't think getting him done will help entirely BUT it might help a little with his excitement which may lead to his obsession


----------



## bizz (Oct 13, 2006)

hi,
yes he is walked daily, has lots of toys both indoor and garden, he also has a playmate(my other staffy) and gets lots of attention from humans too (he is spoiled lol) he is quite excitable tho.
thank you for the relpies :2thumb:


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Just be careful not to reward the behaviour by paying him lots of attention when he does it. Try to ignore him or distract him when he does it. Could maybe also use something like bitter apple spray to put him off. Its certainly not going to cause him any major problems and I doubt neutering would help at all. You could seek help from a dog behaviourist if its becoming a problem.


----------



## redeye (Mar 19, 2008)

i remember seeing this problem on one of those tv dog behaviour programs,
they cured the problem by taking its mind off what it was about to do,
at the instant it was going to lick they shook a plastic bottle with a few stones in, and shouted NO. (not aggressively tho)!
neither of my old staffs ever did it but my new one loves to lick hands arms and faces!
good luck luck trying tho,
you know what there like, stubborn :censor: :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i agree with what soembody else has said, it sounds like the start of problem, so you should get it fixed soon!! my rotty had a thing for socks, he would go mad for them and steal them off your feet and it worked out that his previous owner had laughed when he did it, and when he got fed up with it, shouted at him. we ignored the behaviour and whenever he tried to get a sock we gave him a flavoured bone instead(distraction)and then congratulated him when he started chewing that instead. its important not to give him ANY attention at all when he does it, bad or good. it could also be a nervous thing, does he have his own bed, HIS space and nobody elses?? that has helped our other rotty to settle in and stop being so neurotic! good luck, they can be a chore but they are all worth it in the end!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I've got a staffy cross and he's gonna be 3 this year and he licks alot i think it's a staffy thing just the same as the jumping up can be! I've spent the whole time i've had bailey telling him not to lick but it doesn't seem to have absorbed into his brain and i don't think it ever will! The chasing tail thing that was mentioned can become an obsession as it releases chemicals in their brain!
I wouldn't worry if it was my dog. You've said he gets plenty exercise so i would just keep saying no. I wouldn't try the stones in the bottle as you might scare the dog. They do it on dog borstal and it says not to do it unless you have proffesional advice first!


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

my staff sometimes bites the pillows and bedding like he just gets too excited and he knows he cant nip us so he just nips the pillows? maybe its the same soft of thing they just get too excited lol!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My St Bernard x Mastiff kicks the carpet constantly as well.
We just tell him 'no' and he stops, for about ten minutes, then he's away again.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

my male staffy licks a lot, but as long as he's not licking himself (acral lick syndrome) then i dont think you should be concerned..

distraction is probably best. and young staffies can walk the whole day and not tire, even if they have a playmate. if you can walk them for a couple of hours a day that would be ideal! (and i know thats not easy or possible for most)


----------

